# Weird FoCal issue and message.



## Valvebounce (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
If you want the short story start at the *.
I have a strange thing going on, I'm doing the AFMA on my new lens 100-400 II with and without 1.4xIII with Reikan FoCal 2.0.5W on both 7D and 7DII everything is fine, it all worked really well. 
Then I thought I might as well do my 70-200 II lens with the 1.4xIII as well, I did the 7D no trouble at all and moved on to the 7DII that's when things started to get weird, results all over the shop, quality of fit went down to poor, but it did return a number for each end of the zoom, eventually. 
Despite having to handle the camera for each setting change I'm pretty sure I wasn't moving it as the final shot was as near as I could tell identical and this was the first issue but the third test with user assistance. 
*
I then tried the bare 70-200 f2.8 II, no converter, and all I got was this message:-
"*A shot was taken but no focus points reported focus confirmation. You should ensure you are using single point AF mode and that you have an appropriate focus point selected on the camera*."
I did check all of this but as it had just finished doing the lens plus converter test, it was all correct. 
The distance from the target was correct according to the FoCal chart for given focal lengths. 
I then ran FoCal 1.9 and it worked perfectly. 
Does anyone know if this lens / camera combo (70-200 f2.8 II + 7DII) has an issue with FoCal 2.0.5W release that was cured in a later release? 
Anyone get this message and work out why? 
I'm reluctant to spend £28 to update unless this will cure my issue. 
I think the last time I did this lens combo was with FoCal 2.0 Test Release and it worked ok. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## kaihp (Oct 13, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> I then tried the bare 70-200 f2.8 II, no converter, and all I got was this message:-
> "*A shot was taken but no focus points reported focus confirmation. You should ensure you are using single point AF mode and that you have an appropriate focus point selected on the camera*."



Hi Graham,

The only thing I can come up with is whether BBF is enabled on the body, but since v1.9 works, this shouldn't be the problem.

Regards,

Kai


----------



## sedwards (Oct 13, 2016)

I recently upgraded to the latest release and ran all of my lenses with terrible results. Then I found this document http://s449182328.websitehome.co.uk/focal/dl//Docs/FoCal%20Test%20Distance_1.1.pdf , and re-tested my lenses using the closer suggested distance. Results were much better and repeatable .


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Kai. 
Sorry, I forgot to mention I tried a couple of things, setting AF on to the shutter button and setting display AF points. 
I also think this was probably futile as FoCal sets a lot of the settings to what it wants and will restore your saved settings before disconnecting, hence the option to restore the saved settings when you connect if the camera battery died (or you accidentally pull the usb lead out to move the setup to a new distance before disconnecting at a software level! ;D) 

Hi Sedwards. 
I wasn't so much worried about the poor quality result, rather the warning message that I got, 
"*A shot was taken but no focus points reported focus confirmation. You should ensure you are using single point AF mode and that you have an appropriate focus point selected on the camera*."
I should probably have mentioned that the sole outcome of this message is that you click "ok" and the test is aborted. 
Thanks for the link to the table, but I was aware of that and using it. 70mm at a little over 3m and 200mm right on 6m, I have a line on the floor perpendicular to the target with metre and half metre marks from 500mm to 11.6m, this being the available length of my workshop. 

Thanks for your thoughts and taking the time to respond. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kaihp said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > I then tried the bare 70-200 f2.8 II, no converter, and all I got was this message:-
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2016)

I'd upgrade to the latest FoCal software version for starters, ver 2.3 is out now. You will likely get no support for old versions.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi MtSpokane. 
I'd gladly upgrade if I knew it would cure this as a known issue, I'm reluctant to spend the money to end up with the same problem. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 14, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi MtSpokane.
> I'd gladly upgrade if I knew it would cure this as a known issue, I'm reluctant to spend the money to end up with the same problem.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



I have not bought any new lenses that needed AFMA for three years now, so I wasn't aware of the charge for the upgrade. I'll upgrade if / when I get a new camera. I was one of the original subscribers, I purchased mine in advance, before it was actually released, so I've had my moneys worth. Since a new subscription is only good for a year, I won't be buying until I need the new version either.

Your situation is a tough one, probably no support for older versions, and not knowing if the new one will help.

Here are the claimed improvements
Ver 2.1

https://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/2016/07/focal-2-1-adds-full-nikon-d5d500-support-and-new-dust-analysis/
Ver 2.2

https://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/2016/08/focal-2-2-add-full-canon-80d-and-1dx-mark-ii-more-comparison-data-and-internal-improvements/




The following enhancements and fixes are included with FoCal 2.3

Reinstate Raw support for Canon cameras.
Improvements to speed and reliability of image downloading on all Canon cameras.
Fix issue with selection of certain focus points on the D5 and D500 (affected MultiPoint Focus Test in some cases).
Shutter count functionality restored for all mid-age cameras except Canon 1DX Mark II, 5DS/R, 5D Mark IV and 80D.
Ensure FoCal Comparison Data is shown (where available) for Nikon cameras in File Mode.
Ensure mirror lockup is used correctly during Aperture Sharpness tests.
More informative message to indicate Distortion Correction should be disabled on Canon cameras where necessary.
Opening Canon Cameras is now up to 3 times faster.
Fully Automatic Calibration range, step size and shot count control hidden by default as they are more applicable for advanced users (enable from the Pro tab in Preferences)
Fixed issue where communications with Canon cameras could be unreliable on Mac when camera connection had been closed and re-opened.
Fix to ensure correct operation with certain Nikon zoom lenses when testing at the wide end of the focal length range.
Improvement in Camera Info tool to provide more information.
Fixed an issue for some users with the review of Dust Analysis setup on Windows.
Fixed an issue where liveview zoom state would sometimes not be restored after focusing in Target Setup.
Fixed an issue that could cause FoCal to hang on the splash screen.


----------



## morten74 (Oct 14, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> If you want the short story start at the *.
> I have a strange thing going on, I'm doing the AFMA on my new lens 100-400 II with and without 1.4xIII with Reikan FoCal 2.0.5W on both 7D and 7DII everything is fine, it all worked really well.
> Then I thought I might as well do my 70-200 II lens with the 1.4xIII as well, I did the 7D no trouble at all and moved on to the 7DII that's when things started to get weird, results all over the shop, quality of fit went down to poor, but it did return a number for each end of the zoom, eventually.
> ...



I have the same problem. 7dmarkII with 70-200 2,8 is II and the 300 2,8 is II without teleconverters. The 1dx with the same lenses works just fine or the 7d markII with the same lenses and teleconverters.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi morten. 
Thank you, I'm sorry that you are experiencing this issue too, but I was starting to think I was alone in this. 
Which version of FoCal are you on? Did your lens with tele converter give wildly varying results that didn't fit the curve properly?

Cheers, Graham. 



morten74 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Thanks for posting this info, I had read some of this but you seem to have found some more detail over what I found. 
It still doesn't mention that they know of this issue. 
I think it might be time to raise a ticket with Reikan about this and see what happens. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi MtSpokane.
> ...


----------



## sedwards (Oct 15, 2016)

I have had that same issue on at least 3 different versions of Focal but it was random and seemed like just a glitch. I was able to proceed without any problems each time i got the message . Are you getting the message constantly ? Or is it just a random one like i had ?


----------



## rpt (Oct 15, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> Thanks for posting this info, I had read some of this but you seem to have found some more detail over what I found.
> It still doesn't mention that they know of this issue.
> I think it might be time to raise a ticket with Reikan about this and see what happens.
> ...


Do write to them. They are quite responsive.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 15, 2016)

rpt said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mt Spokane.
> ...



They are _exceptionally_ responsive, and have always got back quickly and helpfully to me. Don't waste any more time, go straight to them.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi Sedwards. 
I just get the message constantly each time I try to run it, there is no getting past it. I tried it at both ends of the zoom, and I tried going slightly off the ends, when I ran it on 1.9 the message came up to tell me I was at 76mm did I want to continue as this would be an unusual setting!

Alan and rpt. 
Going to go to Reikan with this fault / issue. I will update this post when I know more. 

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> I have had that same issue on at least 3 different versions of Focal but it was random and seemed like just a glitch. I was able to proceed without any problems each time i got the message . Are you getting the message constantly ? Or is it just a random one like i had ?


----------



## morten74 (Oct 15, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi morten.
> Thank you, I'm sorry that you are experiencing this issue too, but I was starting to think I was alone in this.
> Which version of FoCal are you on? Did your lens with tele converter give wildly varying results that didn't fit the curve properly?
> 
> I have focal pro 2.2.0w. The results i am getting with the lenses that work is ok.


----------



## kaihp (Oct 15, 2016)

Graham,

I would just continue to use v1.9. I do have both v2.0.6W and v1.9.11W installed, but either Reikan removed the 'manual' feature in v2.0 or I just can't get it to work, so I continue to use the v1.9.11W which works for me.

Like Mt Spokane, I was one of the early buyers of the FoCal SW, but with the v2.0.x series never being as stable as the v1.9.11W for me, that I prefer using the manual mode (due to Canon not releasing an SDK that supports setting AFMA for Wide/Tele), and that I find the annual subscription too stiff, I just stay with v1.9.11W.


----------



## sedwards (Oct 15, 2016)

Kaihp If you have the latest version of focal manual mode is still there , its just not obvious. Open the program and click the calibration tab , then select automatic calibration. Once the new window is open , there will be a clickable button that says "add files" . It took me forever to figure that out lol. I hope this helps


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi Sedwards. 
I think I read that the camera must not be connected for the add files button to show up, I think I read that it appears in place of another function button, of course I may have just dreamed the whole thing! 

Hi Kai. 
My experience (until now) was that 2.x worked better than 1.9, but that was with my Sigma 150-500. I also felt that it seemed to be less hungry for both processor time and shutter clicks, that may not have been correct, it was not scientific, but I thought I didn't hear the laptop running so hard, and it seemed quicker to complete each test. 

Hi Morten. 
Thank you for that, one update newer than I am using, I have started a query with Reikan about this, awaiting a reply, hopefully I will hear something early next week. No I really don't expect a reply over the weekend! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



sedwards said:


> Kaihp If you have the latest version of focal manual mode is still there , its just not obvious. Open the program and click the calibration tab , then select automatic calibration. Once the new window is open , there will be a clickable button that says "add files" . It took me forever to figure that out lol. I hope this helps


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Wow, now that is service, I have a reply already! It seems it is a simple problem that causes issues elsewhere too! :
I have pasted the whole response below. 

*Hi Graham,

The "shot was taken but no focus points reported focus confirmation" issue we've been looking at and understand now why it happens.

The 7D mark II, 1DX mark II and 80D will report this in some cases depending on camera settings.

Setting is on the camera menu (red) under Lens aberration > Distortion correction

Turn the distortion setting so it's off / disabled.

We've changed this message since FoCal 2.3 release, now it specifically suggests to turn off Distortion correction 

Best Regards,
Dave*

I hope this helps someone. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2016)

The Distortion correction seems to be a common cause of issues, turn it off for some third party lenses to eliminate issues, and now FoCal.

I keep it off in my 5D MK III. since Lightroom has its own distortion correction, but someone who sends jpegs directly to their customer might want it turned on.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2016)

Graham, I did say they are _exceptionally_ responsive. For that reason, I don't object to upgrading their software for a small fee. For basic functions you need to upgrade only when a new camera model comes out. But, they do keep adding new features that tell you more about the characteristics of your lenses.


----------



## kaihp (Oct 16, 2016)

sedwards said:


> Kaihp If you have the latest version of focal manual mode is still there , its just not obvious. Open the program and click the calibration tab , then select automatic calibration. Once the new window is open , there will be a clickable button that says "add files" . It took me forever to figure that out lol. I hope this helps



Thanks for the tip Sedwards, I surely wouldn't have found that myself. As Graham wrote, the camera apparently must be disconnected for this to work. With v1.x, IIRC the camera needed to be attached for the File Mode/Manual Mode to work - and in a very different menu. Very non-intuitive to me.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi Alan. 
I agree, I'm going to upgrade as I'm bound to forget this in the future and the latest version has a better message for this. Fantastic service indeed. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Graham, I did say they are _exceptionally_ responsive. For that reason, I don't object to upgrading their software for a small fee. For basic functions you need to upgrade only when a new camera model comes out. But, they do keep adding new features that tell you more about the characteristics of your lenses.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Alan.
> I agree, I'm going to upgrade as I'm bound to forget this in the future and the latest version has a better message for this. Fantastic service indeed.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



And they are British!


----------



## rpt (Oct 16, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Alan.
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Just to close the loop on this one, turning off the Distortion Correction worked and the lens, and lens with converter have been re done, best of all the results with the 70-200 with 1.4xIII that fell to poor qof now returned excellent qof. 
It seems this Distortion Correction setting is going to be responsible for everything that doesn't work for a while! ;D
My car won't start, oh I had distortion correction turned on! :

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 17, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> ...oh I had distortion correction turned on! :
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



My wife claims that is my view on reality...


----------



## AlanF (Oct 17, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Just to close the loop on this one, turning off the Distortion Correction worked and the lens, and lens with converter have been re done, best of all the results with the 70-200 with 1.4xIII that fell to poor qof now returned excellent qof.
> It seems this Distortion Correction setting is going to be responsible for everything that doesn't work for a while! ;D
> My car won't start, oh I had distortion correction turned on! :
> ...


No, it's a bouncing valve.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 17, 2016)

Good one Alan. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AlanF said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks.
> ...


----------

